# New Tow Vehicle?



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

I have done a search on AutoTraders.com and found a 2WD 3/4 ton burb with Quadrasteer it is a 2004 with low milage. It is located 2 hours away from me so I want to do some research before I even call on it.

Anyone here use Consumber Guide Automotive? It is $25 for 60 days of unlimted use. Is this worth it?

I have the VIN number but how do I find out what it has ,axle ratio, tow pkg and engine size? I want to find these out now so if it does not fit what we need I can cross it off my list.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris,

I have never used the CGA, but considering the investment, $25.00 sounds pretty reasonable. Especially if the vehicle you are looking at is 2 hours away. The time and fuel you could save on that one vehicle alone would easily pay for it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris,

If you want to PM me the VIN, I'll will be happy to pull up the spec's on the truck for you off the GM system.

Gary


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I used Car Fax recently and it was well worth the $20.00. I stayed away from the ones that had more than one owner. That makes the search a little harder but I feel like your getting a better unit.

As far as the options have the dealer go look in the glove box and look at the option codes. Look for GT4 or GT5 GT4 is a 3.73 gear and GT5 is a 4.10 gear.

As far as the engine goes have the dealer look under the hood. It has a sticker to identify the engine. The 8.1 is obviuos because it has 8100 Vortec on the top of the engine.

The Burb we bought does not Quadrasteer and is a 2003. If you can get it at a good price jump on it. If it does not have the 4.10 gear you can get that changed out for about $900.00. We may do that later with ours.

The 3/4 Burb is a great TV and you will not be disappointed.

Good LucK and Great Outbacking
KB


----------



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

I am finally getting DH to go look. I had made reservations for Memorial Day weekend to go to Cooperstown. Then DH and I started talking I am afraid that the old burb won't make it over the hills on the MASS Pike going west (hard enough going east)

This vehicle has been up for sale for over a month and the dealer dropped the price 2,000 so I am getting antsy to go look at it. Only downside I wonder how much they will give us for a trade for our 99 with 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Momto4boys said:


> This vehicle has been up for sale for over a month and the dealer dropped the price 2,000 so I am getting antsy to go look at it. Only downside I wonder how much they will give us for a trade for our 99 with 100,000 miles on it.
> [snapback]108879[/snapback]​


They will probably give you 2,000 less than they would would have last month on your trade.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Chris,
We only got $9500 for our 2001 Burb with 106K miles. It had some issues so it was worth it for us.

We paid $23K for the 2003 Burb. I would have liked to have done better on the price but it was the only one within 900 miles.

KB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmmm. All this Burb talk combined with high gas prices has got me thinking about a change. Hopefully the used pricing is dropping now. Expecially on one of those 8.1 / 4.10 babies


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

chris

i used carfax 3 times in the past year. well worth the $20.00 something that i paid. it will give you a complete history of the vehicle.

p.s the dealer should provide you with a copy of carfax upon request, if they don't, walk away.

good luck

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you sure it is not 4WD? The reason I ask is that is the exact same Suburban I have.

You will love the 3/4 ton...it pulls like a dream

The Quadrasteer is *BETTER *then any option on the Suburban. You will never again want to drive any SUV without it. I can not praise that technology enough. I will drive this Suburban to the ground, as Quadrasteer is no longer an option. Backing up the trailer is soooo easy now. I can do circles around most cars.

If the price is right and it is in good condition, I say GET IT...


----------



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

When I looked at this vehicle a couple months ago it was listed at 24,990. It was a moot point with dh then because we paid the $800 to fix our burb. Now that I had planned a good camping trip that we can't go on because we are so afraid our burb won't make it up the hills that dh is now willing to go look. The dealer dropped the price to 22,990 and this is 2004 with only 17,000 miles on it.

I am going to run the car through Consumer Guide Automotive today and see what turns up on it.

I would like to get 8,000 for our 99 burb. Going to have my oldest son run the vacume through it Friday and then run it through a car wash. It really is in good condition it just can't pull the load (bought way to much trailer for that car).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Momto4boys said:


> The dealer dropped the price to 22,990 and this is 2004 with only 17,000 miles on it.
> [snapback]109152[/snapback]​


Wow, seems like a great price for that model with such low miles. If I saw that here I would likely buy it. Throw in 4.10 gears and the 8.1 engine and I simply couldn't resist









Good Luck!


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Chris,
> 
> If you want to PM me the VIN, I'll will be happy to pull up the spec's on the truck for you off the GM system.
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you have access to WHERE they're keeping all the '07 's ?? Not making many yet I guess . . I find one and it's missing something . . either it's 4x2 or some god awful color . . I'd take an '05 or '06 but the wife won't cooperate unless it has the 'back up sensing option' and they didn't make it earlier than this year. They didn't make the 3.73's on the '06's unless you go to a 2500; I can't find those either .. and then I still have the 'back up sensing' issue with her.

I'm about to give up . .


----------

